# libXext fails to build on 9.0-RELEASE/amd64



## elfsechsundzwanzig (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello all!
Today, I installed a fresh 9.0-RELEASE/amd64 and wanted to install  Xorg. There were no other packages installed before, so Xorg and all  it's run- and build-dependencies would be the first. But it fails. The  error message reads:


```
...
checking for XEXT... configure: error: Package requirements (xproto >=  7.0.13 x11 >= 1.1.99.1 xextproto >= 7.1.99) were not met:

No package 'x11' found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you  installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables XEXT_CFLAGS and  XEXT_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-
config.
See the pkg-config man page for more details.

===> Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to [email]x11@freebsd.org[/email] [maintainer] and attach  the 
"/usr/portx/x11/libXext/work/libXext-1.3.0/config.log" including  the output of the failure of your make command. 
Also, it might be a  good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your  system (e.g. an 'ls 
/var/db/pkg').
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/libXext.
*** Error code 1
```


After reading this, I asked Google, but it didn't came up with a  solution. I updated the ports 
`# portsnap fetch update` 
but that didn't  help either. I tried to install only libXext via `# make install clean`, but  that didn't work either.

Does anyone knows a solution?


As has been asked, I append the output of config.log from the work-dir of libXext.

Thanks in advance,
1126.


----------



## elfsechsundzwanzig (Feb 6, 2012)

This issue was solved. Now updating the ports makes it possible to build libXextagain. Thanks to the person, who did this.


----------

